# I got stoned



## laurie sullivan (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven't posted here at "other things" before, bowls were before pens for me and after a low pen sale the season, I've decided to go back to bowls. the medium is soapstone. about 4x5 with a base of walnut. I needed to purchase a vacuum chuck which worked wonderfully. so I've been stoned and will do it again. 

what do you think?

Laurie


----------



## R2 (Jan 7, 2008)

Very schmick.[8D][8D]


----------



## Tanner (Jan 7, 2008)

I think it's beautiful!!  I have to try that some day.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 7, 2008)

I like it! been wanting to try soap stone for a while, just have not got up the nerve.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice!! I think I want to try some stone.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice l like it too.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 7, 2008)

Excellent work Laurie!
That "turned" out beautiful.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2008)

Laurie,

It's not the "stoned" I expected from a California Lady. 

Beautiful work, the bowl seems to have a light of its own!!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice Laurie!!

I wonder if you have any plans to apply your scrimshaw talent to a stone bowl??[^]


----------



## fiferb (Jan 7, 2008)

Beautiful work! I wonder what it would have looked like with a walnut rim as well?


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 7, 2008)

that's really cool. how does that stuff turn?


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 7, 2008)

That's real nice. Good work.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 7, 2008)

Beautiful; looks kinda like Jade.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks everyone, lets see if i can answer all the questions.....

William, (stoned, I wish) those were the good ole' days. but now I'm a AARP card carrying member.

Randy, (Scrimshaw)you know even I was thinking the same thing. not sure yet. but you'll be the first to know. maybe a dragon.

as for the walnut on the rim, I felt this piece was too wide for a wood rim.

and this turns like green wood. I had a rooster tail of white dust shooting over my right elbow most of the time.[8D] 

thanks again, 

Laurie


----------



## Hiram33 (Jan 8, 2008)

Very Nice stone work, I like to work with Alabaster but now I have to try some soap stone


----------



## rherrell (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful Laurie! I grew up right down the road from you in San Pedro.


----------

